# Geneva's new trolleybuses



## CHamilton (Feb 16, 2014)

From the Facebook Seattle Expand Electric Trolley Bus Service! group:



> Geneva's new VanHool trolleybus. This is one of a order that will replace Geneva's remaining high floor trolleys. This trolley is designed so that it can operate as a BRT....I haven't seen the specs on it. But it does look taller, even though it is a low floor.


----------

